# MTB - Nass RAW - 8/13/10



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2010)

Scoville at 5:45ish


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe? I will let you know tomorrow!


----------



## Rightcoaster (Aug 13, 2010)

*sounds like fun*

You guys interested in showing someone around that’s unfamiliar with the area?
Curious as to length of ride and pace also.

Thanks


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2010)

Rightcoaster said:


> You guys interested in showing someone around that’s unfamiliar with the area?
> Curious as to length of ride and pace also.
> 
> Thanks



Sure thing.  The pace is usually on the moderately fast side, but we adjust depending on who's riding, and sometimes I'm just plain slow.  Typically we do 9-10 miles after work, the days are getting shorter and shorter though so they'll be on the shorter side starting so late without using lights.

I won't be able to get there until around 6 tonight, so that will cut into ride time too.

Do you know where we meet?


----------



## Rightcoaster (Aug 13, 2010)

*cool*

6:00pm would work for me,
I am pretty sure we have ridden together before, maybe at case with Tim?
It was awhile ago...I am more of a play biker but would love to stretch the lungs...lol

As for the meeting place is it on
Scoville Rd, Burlington??? - I do not know the area, so I am just guessing.

Murph


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2010)

Rightcoaster said:


> 6:00pm would work for me,
> I am pretty sure we have ridden together before, maybe at case with Tim?
> It was awhile ago...I am more of a play biker but would love to stretch the lungs...lol
> 
> ...



Yeah, we rode together at Case a couple of years ago.  Scoville Road in Burlington, right at the corner with route 69 (Milford St.).  This is the spot:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...noid=bjTu22WxhioQzcGPiibErg&cbp=11,226.6,,0,5

I drive a white Passat wagon and ride a silver rockhopper HT.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 13, 2010)

Rightcoaster said:


> 6:00pm would work for me,
> I am pretty sure we have ridden together before, maybe at case with Tim?
> It was awhile ago...I am more of a play biker but would love to stretch the lungs...lol
> 
> ...



Hey Murph, welcome to AZ

Not sure if your working today or not, but Trev is also looking for someone to ride with this afternoon. I think he said anytime after 1:00. 

Anyway, Im planning on riding B-street Sunday morning. But could also be convinced to ride Case or Vietnam. Shoot me an email or give me a call

Tim


----------



## Rightcoaster (Aug 13, 2010)

*thanks for the welcome...*



MR. evil said:


> Hey Murph, welcome to AZ
> 
> Not sure if your working today or not, but Trev is also looking for someone to ride with this afternoon. I think he said anytime after 1:00.
> 
> ...




Ok...I am in - and will be there at 6:00pm tonight.  Trev is a maybe as of now....
I have a  ford pickup and will be on a blue EWR  hardtail.
Thanks for the map.

Murph


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 13, 2010)

Rightcoaster said:


> Ok...I am in - and will be there at 6:00pm tonight.  Trev is a maybe as of now....
> I have a  ford pickup and will be on a blue EWR  hardtail.
> Thanks for the map.
> 
> Murph



Save something in the tank for tomorrow


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2010)

Rightcoaster said:


> Ok...I am in - and will be there at 6:00pm tonight.  Trev is a maybe as of now....
> I have a  ford pickup and will be on a blue EWR  hardtail.
> Thanks for the map.
> 
> Murph



Great, see you there.

Oh, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 13, 2010)

Rightcoaster said:


> Ok...I am in - and will be there at 6:00pm tonight.  Trev is a maybe as of now....
> I have a  ford pickup and will be on a blue EWR  hardtail.
> Thanks for the map.
> 
> Murph



Just look for the guy on the dorky looking blue HT that looks like something from Walmart


----------



## Rightcoaster (Aug 13, 2010)

hey - whats wrong with walmart....?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 13, 2010)

Rightcoaster said:


> hey - whats wrong with walmart....?



Actually this gave me a great idea. i want to make a vid of you doing some bad ass trials type stuff on a POS bike from Walmart. You know, one of the NEXT brand bikes. That would be awsome!


----------

